# King of the Cage: Disputed



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*July 25, 2009

Kewadin Casino
Sault Ste. Marie, MI

Dan Severn vs. Hank Barela*​


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Whoa! Dan Severn's fighting?


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

That's why he is a legend. Fight 'em Dan-O!:thumb02:


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Kyle Esson defeated	Travis Gardner
John Veltri defeated Nate Case
Robin Cook defeated	John Mclarmaore
Travis McCloud defeated	Rob McCrorie
Trevor Manchester defeated Joe Gravelle
Adrian Vilic defeated Joe Dupui
Joe Marcotti defeated	Nathan Cremens
Richard Wells defeated Anthony Williams
Dan Claus defeated	Marcel Gibbs
Buckshot Gravelle defeated	PJ Roe
Jeff Elliot defeated	Owen Martin
Todd Canter defeated	Solomon Blake 
Brett Sbardella defeated	Ron Krull
Brent Fryia defeated	Derek O'Neil
Dan Severn defeated	Woody Young


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Dan Severn won...nice. With an arm triangle.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Brent Fryia did his thing man. Congratulations.


----------

